
Microsoft CEO Satya Nadella to Women: Don't Ask for a Raise, Trust Karma (2014) - utopian3
https://readwrite.com/2014/10/09/nadella-women-dont-ask-for-raise/
======
Accujack
This is an excellent illustration of why everyone should remember that
employment is a business arrangement, not a family connection or social one.

As long as corporations in the US are legally obligated to put shareholders or
owners before anyone else, this sort of semi-religious philosophy is just
another form of drinking the kool-aid... make the employees accept something
that's a negative for them by indoctrinating them to think their employer is
anything but totally mercenary in nature.

